# DirectAdmin & PHP security with FreeBSD



## partove (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Dear
I want to run a web server with directadmin control panel on FreeBSD platform. Is there any solution to enhance the security of PHP and DirectAdmin structure in FreeBSD OS?


----------

